# 2 Kings Camo 2XL unopened



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I shrunk. 

I have 2 Kings Camo Royal Tee long sleeve polyester shirts in desert shadow, size 2XL. Both are unopened with tags attached. MSRP $32.95. I will sell both for that, so it's a 2-for-1 deal. 

I can text you a photo if you want to see the shirts. They are new in the plastic, so not too much to examine. 385-888-3090 

In Riverton.


----------

